# Enclosed Reed For Sale



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Finished these guys up today. Sound files are listed below the photo. $17 shipped. PM me if you would like on. Thanks

Left to right: Zebrawood, Mesquite, Bocote








View attachment zebrawood2.wav

View attachment Mesquite.wav

View attachment Bocote.wav


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The Mesquite (middle call) is sold. Thanks Mike!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice looking calls there Rick !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty calls Rick. A-one craftsmanship as always !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great shapes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As always, they look great !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The Zebrawood may be gone...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Zebrawood call is sold.


----------

